# Saudi Arabia executes 8 Nigerians, 20 others on death row



## Disir (Apr 4, 2019)

A Nigerian woman has been executed alongside 3 others in Saudi Araba for drug trafficking.

The Federal Government on Tuesday faulted the execution of a Nigerian woman on Monday by Saudi Arabia authorities for alleged drug related offenses.

The Saudi Arabia’s interior ministry said that two Pakistani men, a Yemeni man and a Nigerian woman were executed on Monday for drug trafficking, bringing to 53 the number of people put to death this year alone.

The Nigerian government described the news of the execution as pathetic, tragic and sad, stressing some airlines have been working with drug syndicates to put such drugs in the bags of unsuspecting passengers.

The Senior Special Assistant to the President on Diaspora, Abike Dabiri-Erewa, while speaking with State House correspondents, noted that the woman executed is the eighth Nigerian to be executed in Saudi Arabia for drug related offenses in the last three years.

According to her, there are 20 more on death row for the same offense while 12 have been sentenced for various jail terms in the country.

She said it has been established that there are cases of airlines working hand-in hand with syndicates to put those drugs in the bags of unsuspecting pilgrims.

She said: “So we have had cases where truly they didn’t commit the offence. We have appealed to the Saudi Authorities to make the trials fair, open and ensure that justice is done.

“Even if you are going to die, you will know that you die for an offence you committed.
Saudi Arabia executes Nigerian woman over drug trafficking, 20 more Nigerians on death row

They didn't know?  The airlines could have been complicit for those 2 years. I don't remember coming across that. Doen't mean that it didn't happen.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 4, 2019)

Saudi Arabia is hard core when it comes to dealing with criminals.

If our country would follow their example, U.S. crime rates would go way down.  ...


----------



## sparky (Apr 4, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Saudi Arabia is hard core when it comes to dealing with criminals.
> 
> If our country would follow their example, U.S. crime rates would go way down.  ...



Sure, dust off your sword,and apply at the DOD, they'd LOVE you

~S~


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 4, 2019)

Personally, I don't care which method is used; sword, hanging, lethal injection, guillotine, gas chamber, or firing squad.

But warehousing criminals for several decades, or even life sentences, at the cost of $50,000 per year per inmate, is economic insanity.  ...


----------



## Disir (Apr 4, 2019)

Who the heck wakes up and decides it's a great day to engage in drug trafficking in Saudi Arabia?  Some people's bucket lists........


----------



## pismoe (Apr 21, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Saudi Arabia is hard core when it comes to dealing with criminals.
> 
> If our country would follow their example, U.S. crime rates would go way down.  ...


---------------------------------   might happen one day , millenials and their kids won't like it  .   Already in 'minnesoata' some sharia advocates frpm 'somalia' elected a 'somali' or 2 'sharia' advocates to Congress   Sunni .


----------



## Litwin (Apr 30, 2019)

Disir said:


> Who the heck wakes up and decides it's a great day to engage in drug trafficking in Saudi Arabia?  Some people's bucket lists........


poor , very poor, *Nigeria  is badly* overpopulated


----------



## sparky (Apr 30, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Personally, I don't care which method is used; sword, hanging, lethal injection, guillotine, gas chamber, or firing squad.


~S~


----------

